
Copyright Holders Try to Stop Ravel's Bolero from Entering Public Domain (2016) - dredmorbius
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160503/12070334335/copyright-holders-try-to-stop-ravels-bolero-entering-public-domain-using-co-author-trick.shtml
======
dredmorbius
In French publishing, the role of Disney's "Mickey Mouse" is played by Maurice
Ravel's "Bolero".

The work ultimately did enter public domain on Sunday, May 1, 2016:

[https://www.scmp.com/news/world/europe/article/1940369/copyr...](https://www.scmp.com/news/world/europe/article/1940369/copyright-
expires-ravels-bolero-worlds-most-famous-classical)

